# Oris Carlos Coste V Omega Planetocean



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Ive just added an Omega Planet Ocean to my collection and thought id compare it to the Oris Carlos Coste










THE CASE

The Oris measures 47mm

The omega P O measures 45.5mm

Although the Oris is slightly bigger in diameter the Omega actually looks bigger, and in my opinion makes better use of the size(although 45.5mm is a queer size, why couldnt it just have been 45mm or 46mm).

The dial is bigger on the Omega and and the bezel is thinner making the watch look huge, compared to the Oris which is the opposite having a smaller dial and thick bezel.

Both have excellent cases, the Oris being grade 2 titanium and the Omega being 316 stainless steel. the Oris does mark easily being pure titanium with no impurities but ive found that they rub out easily so its no problem. The Oris is very thick and chunky and sits high on the wrist and gives a vey robust feel and with a 2000m water resistance it has the credentials to back it up.The Omega is a lot slimmer and sits well on the wrist especially if your wearing a long sleeved shirt. I also like the fact that the Omega has conventional spring bars so a different choice of strap is no problem, the Oris has totally different lugs so your stuck with the Oris choice of straps.

Id give the Oris and the Omega 9/10 because what the Oris lacks in finnese it makes up with that massive 2000m WR



















The case back on both watches are very well finished off, the Omega is one of the best case backs ive seen (why cant rolex do this?) the Oris is also very good but i think it aims at the functional aspect reather than the visual.

For me the Omega wins on this comparrison due to the overall quality



















The bezels on both models are good, the Oris is a coined edge like the 42mm version of the P O. The 45.5mm P O IS A Scaloped edge and in my opinion looks better than the 42mm version. The quality of the Oris bezel is excellent and although ive marked the bezell its a bit like a landrover with dents, its no great problem and doesnt detract from the beauty of the watch. The omega is also good quality but im sure that unlike the Oris if you marked this it would very detrimental to the look of the watch, as i think the Omega is a thing of beauty compared to the hands on, get the job done Oris.

Id give Oris all the points here as it has a great click and and has a raised rim leaving the bezel insert lower thus protecting it further from scratching.

Both watches have deployment clasps, but are totally different. The Oris clasp is also titanium just like the case and is very strong. It has a built in divers extension and a cross over safety clasp and is in keeping with the Professional feel of the whole package. The Omega deployment clasp is of excellent quality but i doubt whether it was ever intended to be submersed in water. Its highly polished and a superb fit but in my opinion the Omega P O in this guise was never intended to leave the office.

Id give Oris all the points here as well, not because its any better than the Omega but because its upholding what it was designed to do, go in water time and time again and come out looking and working perfectly.

Both watches at the minute are keeping great time, the Oris is fitted with an ETA 2836 movement and the Omega fittedwith a modified 2892-2 movement.

the Omega should keep better time over a period due to the COSC rating but i think the Oris is making the grade as well.

the Oris retails at Â£1095 and the Omega retails at Â£2090

On the whole theyre both great watches but im not going to sit on the fence, the Omega is no divers watch( its too nice to spoil), the Oris however is and in my opinion wins the contest for that alone ,it does what it says on the tin.

which would i choose from the two, the Omega that looks gorgeous or the Oris thats bomb proof.

the Omega, sorry Oris your the better watch for the money but the Planet Ocean is so sexy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great comparison. A couple of big, serious divers head to head. I aways liked the PO and totally agree that it's a gorgrous watch. You can see where it takes a lot of design cues from the original SM300.

Strangely though, of the two, I think i'd go for the Oris :blink:

Titanium case, 2000m, Screwed lugs. It's got such a lot going for it. I thought i'd go for the PO myself though to be honest.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks - I enjoyed that.

Both lovely watches but clearly different beasts!

I've always admired that style PO and that Oris is a new one to me...

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Great topic!

Strangely enough, I'd go for the Oris too!

That said, they are both very nice watches, for different reasons I think (although I'd take a black PO over the orange).


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never been near the water in my life but I think I'd go for the Oris if I was going in. Where does the extra Â£1000 for the Omega go?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Good review mate, strangely when I've seen them indivisually the Oris always seems to suit its size better, probably because o fthe Omega's thin bezel and large face. Overall I'd take the Oris and get a Sinn U1 with the difference


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Oris for me too, with the slight doubt about the "double" second hand.

Oris are under-rated IMHO

Roger


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd go for the Oris as well


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

StevenJJ said:


> Where does the extra Â£1000 for the Omega go?


As I understand it Oris use bought in generic ETA movements which they modify and Omega use there own in house internals, that might have something to do with the end price. I don't know about Oris but the PO can be bought significantly cheaper than the UK list price. I bought my full size PO on a bracelet brand new from an AD for a touch less than Â£1400.

B.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

B is right - the Omega co-axial is a superior (and more expensive) movement. BTW, Oris use Sellita movements AFAIK.

I made the choice, but still hope to add a PO to the collection one day. The case of the Oris CC reminds me of a PVA:


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Summed up nicely, although i think the oris is a better watch based on it's cost and value for money, the PO is a little better looking i admit but not sure it is 2k worth


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

If we say this then is Rolex Sub and the Deepsea worth the money then .... ?

The latter is close to 6K now, can any of us ever swim let allow dive with that on our arm.

So would we agree that the Oris is the better watch for the money.

I love it and the one with orange hands and battons is on my list of wants a.s.a.p.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like the oris best for me,nice comparison

bowie


----------

